# Fruity's Training Log (From rock bottom)



## Fruity (Jun 26, 2016)

_BOR = Bent Over Row 
SP   = Standing Press 
SBC   = Straight Bar Curls
SBS  = Straight Bar Shrugs
CGB  =Close Grip Bench
I always take a minimum 3 min(maximum 5 min) break between sets, so 5x5 sqauts takes me at least 20 minutes if 5 sqauts take me one minute to do.
1 kg = 2.20462 pounds
Pink text = Editors notes 
If there are sudden jumps in weight, it means I'm experimenting with the exercise _
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Week 1 - Monday, 22, 2* ##at this time I weigh 80kg and am 6 foot##
Squat 5x5 17.5kg
Bench 5x5 32kg
BOR   5x5 20kg
SBS  3x8 15kg
SBC  3x8 17.5kg

*Week 1 - Wednesday 24, 2*
Squat 5x5 27.5kg
SP 5x5 20kg
BOR 5x5 12.5kg
CGB 3x8 25kg
SBC 3x8 17.5kg

*Week 1 - Friday 26, 2*
Squat 5x5 15kg
Bench 5x5 30kg
BOR 5x5 20kg
SBS 3x8 16kg
SBC 3x8  17.5kg
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Week 2 - Monday 29, 2*
sickness

*Week 2 - Wednesday 2, 3*
SP 5x5 20kg
BOR 5x5 20kg
SBS 3x8 20kg
SBC  3x8 15kg

*Week 2 - Friday 4, 3*
Squat 5x5 15kg
Bench 5x5 30kg
BOR 5x5 22.5kg
SBS 3x8 25kg
SBC 3x8 17.5kg
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Skip to Monday 6, 6  
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Week 15 - Monday 6, 6* ##at this time I weigh in 90kg and am now techninally obese, man boobs and a disgusting gut##
Bench 4x6 44kg
SBS 3x8 30kg
Reverse Rows(behind the back shrugs) 3x8 16kg
SBC 5x5 25kg

*Week 15 - Wednesday 8, 6*
CGB 3x8 42kg
SP 5x5 10kg
Chin up negatives 12 reps ##3 min break between each rep##
SBC 3x8 25kg

*Week 15 - Friday 10, 6*
Bench 5x8 44kg
SBS 3x8 40kg
Reverse Rows 3x8 18kg
Chin up negatives 20 reps ##3 min break between each rep ##reached limit at 13 reps##

______________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Week 16 - Monday 13, 6*
Squat 5x5 20kg
CGB 3x8 44kg
SP 5x5 14kg
Chin up negatives 5 reps ##3 min break between each rep##
T-Bar row with towel 5x5 20kg

*Week 16 - Wednesday 15, 6*
Bench 5x5 46kg
SBS 3x8 44kg
Farmers walk 
Reverse row 3x10 20kg
Chin up Negatives 5 reps ##3 min break between each rep##

*Week 16 - Friday 17, 6*
Bench 5x6 46kg
SP 5x5 20kg
Chin up negatives 5 reps
T-Bar row 5x5 25kg

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

I'm pretty ashamed of myself, this progress is rubbish and my body looks terrible. I'm going to start incorporating jogging + sprinting. I'll now be living at a caloric defecit. I can't stand being fat, it's disgusting.
Plan for week 18 is this:
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Week 18 - Monday 27, 6*
Squat 5x5 20kg (pause reps)
Bench 5x5 44kg (pause reps)
SBS 3x8 30kg (pause reps)
Chin up 1 rep + 1 chin up failure(pull till failure)
T-Bar Row with towel 3x5 20kg (pause reps)

*Week 18 - Wednesday 29, 6*
CGB 3x8 40kg (pause reps) 
SP 3x5 20kg (pause reps)
Chin up 1 rep + Chin up 1 rep negative
Jogging at evolutionary pace 3 minutes, sprinting for 10 seconds. Go home. ##I'll be adding 2 seconds to the sprint every time, and I'll be adding 30 seconds to the jogging every time##

*Week 18 - Friday 1, 7*
Squat 5x5 22kg (pause reps)
Bench 5x5 46kg (pause reps)
SBS 3x8 32kg (pause reps)
Chin up 1 rep + 1 chin up failure(pull till failure)
T-Bar Row with towel 3x5 22kg (pause reps)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome back fruitynips!!! We've missed u tremendously. This place isn't the same without you.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome back. Way to kick off things. Keep pushing the iron around and you should do fine.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome back fruitman


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome back fruit. Hey there's no problem with a longer rest between some of those bigger movements. Go when your ready, not when the clock says you're ready.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2016)

alright fruitcake! do work son


----------



## Fruity (Jun 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> alright fruitcake! do work son



nothing makes me happier than you calling me son  :32 (16):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 26, 2016)

Here we go again


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome back fruitster.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 27, 2016)

Good to see you back in the habit, Fruity. Patience now, mate. It'll take some time - stay persistent.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 27, 2016)

fck hey fever, i had to quit on second set of bench. airway is constricted, cant inhale properly, check bones feel like they are expanding it hurts a lot. i could of kept on going even with only 3/4 of my normal lung capacity, I think, but each set it was getting worse, the throat pain from breathing lots was terrible. I felt so weak during the lifts.

Would you guys of kept going? Do I have the wrong mentality?
Regardless I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to get treated, I can hardly talk without sounding like a drugged up jason blaha


I feel like a shell of my teenage self, I bet he would of kept on going, I remember boxing and lifting with a headache  back in the day fckkkkk


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 28, 2016)

Fruity said:


> fck hey fever, i had to quit on second set of bench. airway is constricted, cant inhale properly, check bones feel like they are expanding it hurts a lot. i could of kept on going even with only 3/4 of my normal lung capacity, I think, but each set it was getting worse, the throat pain from breathing lots was terrible. I felt so weak during the lifts.
> 
> Would you guys of kept going? Do I have the wrong mentality?
> Regardless I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to get treated, I can hardly talk without sounding like a drugged up jason blaha
> ...


Zyrtec/Allegra?


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Zyrtec/Allegra?



He asked me if I or my family had a history of asthma, no, so he said it's most likely because of the cut grass in this time of the year. He gave me LEVOCETIRIZIN and said I should take one every evening for two weeks and after that I should stop taking them if everything is okay, because the grass season only lasts about 2 weeks he said. He also gave me one of those nose pumps that nerds use in movies, I won't use it because I don't like stuffing stuff up my nose, too close to the brain for my liking. I have no idea what a grass season is, but I guess it's when grass is most fertile. 

The instructions are only in German and Italian so all I can do is write Levocetirizine Spirig HC, 5 mg dichliorhydtrade de, Antiallergigue/antihistamininique.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2016)

I'v thought about it long and hard. Yesterdays workout was not meant to be.

The universe is telling me to take the nuclear option.  So I'm going to go nuclear.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 28, 2016)

90kg at 6' and fat? Yeah, you should be ashamed. 

Welcome back. Watch your mouth this time.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Welcome back. Watch your mouth this time.


You can suck my cock.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 28, 2016)

Fruity said:


> You can suck my cock.



Actually, I cannot. Don't like my advice? Then don't take it. You'll be re-banned in a week.


----------



## thqmas (Jul 10, 2016)

Fruity said:


> I'v thought about it long and hard...



I bet you did fruity


----------

